
Kickstarter Was Supposed to Be About Capitalism. So Why Did It Oppose Union? - hhs
https://www.motherjones.com/media/2020/02/kickstarter-was-supposed-to-be-about-conscious-capitalism-so-why-did-it-oppose-unionization/
======
sp332
The article's evidence that Kickstarter was supposed to be about capitalism is
that the co-founder wrote "This Could be Our Future". From the Amazon blurb:

 _By assigning rational value to other values besides money--things like
community, purpose, and sustainability--we can refocus our energies to build a
society that 's generous, fair, and ready for the future._

This doesn't seem like capitalism in any kind of capitalism-vs-socialism way.

